

Bach’s “Crab Canon” Visualized on a Möbius Strip - ari_smith
http://www.openculture.com/2013/02/the_genius_of_js_bachs_crab_canon_visualized_on_a_mobius_strip.html

======
gtani
Heh, this is pretty entertaining, I'll have to try the scores on IMSLP:

[http://imslp.org/wiki/Musikalisches_Opfer,_BWV_1079_%28Bach,...](http://imslp.org/wiki/Musikalisches_Opfer,_BWV_1079_%28Bach,_Johann_Sebastian%29)

(also it's doable on a 37 key MIDI controller so very accessible

